# Frozen embryos 'better for IVF'



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Frozen is better than fresh when it comes to transplanting embryos in IVF treatment, a study shows.

Danish scientists found babies born after a frozen embryo was thawed and implanted had higher birth weights than those born from fresh embryos........................

Read More Here.............http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7494772.stm

xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I recall seeing this before somewhere I'm sure 

Interesting article.....especially considering with all 4 fresh cycles I've had straight BFNs (and bled early) yet with both natural FETs I had chemical pregnancies....admittedly not exactly a success story but does show we got further with the natural FETs than fresh IVFs.  We're planning on another FET later in year so fingers crossed !


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

just the boost i needed


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

kara76 said:


> just the boost i needed


Good luck Kara....fingers crossed this is the one !


----------

